# dairy goat coloring pages



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

We are planning to do birthday parties, petting zoo, etc and eventually having an educational/historic farm for school visits etc. I am planning to do stories for each animal and wanted to make a coloring book out of it. I can find realistic coloring pictures of every animal we have, except the goats...I found a page that has 4 goat pictures (1 a ram, 1 a nanny, 1 ugly, 1 wild) all have horns or are just scruffy looking...anyone have any they might be willing to share, or know how I could use paint and a picture to make one? I like the plain just white with a black outline type pictures. 

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Since I have nothing on my plate (hahahaha) maybe I can get motivated and draw you a coupla goats. What sort of picture are you looking for exactly? I mean, besides just B&W line drawing, if you could have the goat(s) doing anything you wanted, what would you want? What kind of goat are you wanting drawn? (LM and Nubian, maybe?) 

OTOH, if you have a digital camera, sometimes the software that comes with them has options for doing interesting things with the pictures, different effects and that sort of thing. Ours has a "cartoon" option that basically turns the picture into a line drawing. You could take pics of your goats and other livestock, even, your farm, etc, and do that with it. That actually might be really cool, and it wouldn't be generic pictures then, but pictures of your own animals.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://meyenberg.com/kidsonly/colorme


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

How about these? How do I make them small?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

also, google Goat Coloring Page and view Web Images


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks! The 2 that are a part of the petting zoo and parties are a Nigerian Dwarf and a Mini Lamancha (both wethers) but if I have babies (Nubians and Lamancha/Nubians) they will be part as well...so I guess I am looking for realistic ND and MM without udders and Nubian kids....


----------



## rainbow (Apr 24, 2013)

I know this thread is rather old but I'm going to share the site I have bookmarked, hopefully someone might find it useful. It's called supercoloring, I have stumbled upon it while looking for coloring pages for my kids, they have quite a database of animals coloring pages I put the link in there, you can either look through all or go specifically to the "goats" section. Hope this helps


----------

